

CoffeeScript's Scoping is Madness - donatj
http://donatstudios.com/CoffeeScript-Madness

======
likeclockwork
I don't miss shadowing in CoffeeScript at all. I agree with the idea that the
larger the scope of a variable the more descriptive its name should be and the
small its scope the shorter its name can be.

I also don't think it's good to get carried away with closure depth, stacking
them n levels deep.

------
nickporter
I guess in theory you could do something like this:

    
    
      y = 0
      test = (x) ->
        `var y = 10`
        x + y
    

The language is open source... we could fix it!

------
sixbrx
I do tend to agree with the blog author that shadowing is far preferable to
what CS does. I believe the fork that led to Livescript grew partly out of
this concern.

